# problema scheda di rete

## system-infet

salve a tutti ho installato gentoo e ho configurato la scheda di rete e andava tutto bene solo che quando ho finito l' installazione e ho avviato non mi riconosce la scheda di rete mi da: dhcpcd error eth0 no device, mi potete aiutere?

grazie

----------

## gutter

Posta l'output di:

```
lspci
```

----------

## Zizo

Ciao,

mentre installavi gentoo utilizzavi un live cd/dvd, con un kernel compilato per supportare di tutto e di più e i tool per una configurazione veloce dei dispositivi quali la rete.

Ora che la tua gentoo sta in piedi da sola i problemi più probabili possono essere due:

1) Nel kernel, compilato senza i driver per la tua scheda di rete. Per controllare quali fossero in uso durante l'installazione fai il boot da live cd, e controlla quale modulo del kernel viene utilizzato con la tua rete dando il comando

```
lspci -k
```

2) Nella configurazione del servizio net.eth0, come specificato dal manuale gentoo. Nello specifico controlla di avere il link " /etc/init.d/net.eth0 " che punta al file " /etc/init.d/net.lo ", e di averlo aggiunto all'avvio con

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

----------

